# General > Recipes >  Organic Reared Beef For Sale

## cairnhill

Caithness Beef now available to order, small orders or packs available, excellent value. Our beef is all from native breeds, long hanging times, all vacuum packed and printed labels. We have a wide selection of produce available to order on our website or e-mail us if you require a special cut:

www.cairn-hill.co.uk/store

----------

